# VH45DE Intake Manifold??



## Nissan4life913 (Oct 2, 2006)

ok does anyone know of anyone who builds or sells an intake manifold for the VH45DE. ive been looking and cant seem to find one. any assistance would be appreciated. thank you


----------

